# First soil test and 4k reno pending. Low potassium. Advice please?



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I am ready for my full kill and reseed of KBG of about 4000 SQ/Ft. I had my soil tested and have low potassium.

What should I be adding in prep for seeding?

Should I still be looking at starter fertilizers? At time of seeding? Thanks for the insight!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

All you need is potassium. I would wait after seeding to avoid messing with the soil too much prior to seeding. Next time, you can use the cheaper M3 test since your pH is 6.5.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Milorganite is a great fertilizer to add at seed down, but it doesnt have K.

Once the seedlings have tillered, isually 5 or 6 weeks after germination, apply a balanced fertilizer (12 12 12 etc) at bag rate to bump up K.

Avoid lots of K later in the season as it can encourage snow mold, and new turf always struggles more with fungus the first year or two.

Find a quick release, high N fertilizer like urea 46 0 0 and apply it at half bag rate every few weeks, 2 weeks after the balanced fertilizer, stopping at first frost.

Winterize at the right time and call it a season, then get ready for next year.

Youll be amazed at how well KBG respinds to frequent light doses of urea.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

If you do apply any more P at seed down, make it light and the only application you apply until your M3 P levels fall to 50ish ppm. Other than P (high) and K (too low), that's nicely fertile soil.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

g-man said:


> All you need is potassium. I would wait after seeding to avoid messing with the soil too much prior to seeding. Next time, you can use the cheaper M3 test since your pH is 6.5.


I was a little surprised by the pH but I guess I lucked out. Thanks for the feedback.

I plan to seed in about 2 to 3 weeks. Should I not even add anything with N at seeding? I was debating spraying something with slow release N via back pack sprayer.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> Milorganite is a great fertilizer to add at seed down, but it doesnt have K.
> 
> Once the seedlings have tillered, isually 5 or 6 weeks after germination, apply a balanced fertilizer (12 12 12 etc) at bag rate to bump up K.
> 
> ...


This is a lot of great information. Thanks for the detail.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

OK so I am now ~45 DAG on my reno. Should I be making an application of SOP at this point?


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

g-man said:


> All you need is potassium. I would wait after seeding to avoid messing with the soil too much prior to seeding. Next time, you can use the cheaper M3 test since your pH is 6.5.


OK so I am now ~45 DAG on my reno. Should I be making an application of SOP at this point or just wait until spring and follow the rates in your guide?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Wait until spring.


----------



## RichS (Jan 28, 2019)

deleted


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

g-man said:


> All you need is potassium. I would wait after seeding to avoid messing with the soil too much prior to seeding. Next time, you can use the cheaper M3 test since your pH is 6.5.


Did you mean the M1 (or 1M) test? The 3M is the all inclusive test. :thumbup:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

He used the SW1, which is more expensive. The 3M or M3 is cheaper and all inclusive.


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

That's interesting. The pricing structure must be different in the different areas. In the VA facility, S1M is $10 (basic test parameters), S2M is $12.50 (S1M, plus 2 additional test parameters) and S3M is $16.50 and includes all test parameters. I had the exact same test as the OP and it was the S3M test code.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

SW1 is different than S1M. The SW1 uses AA and bray as the extraction methods. These are more expensive but better for high pH.


----------

